# Create a drawer slide hole pattern in eCabinets hardware hole editor



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

I was asked a question on how to create hole patterns for drawer slides. As well as add them to the cabinet. Here is a video on how this is accomplished.

Create a drawer slide hole pattern in eCabinets hardware hole editor

In this video I will demonstrate how to generate a hole pattern for drawer slides using the hardware hole editor in eCabinets.
Then I will show you how to associate the hole pattern to the drawer boxes.
Be sure to like share and comment

Subscribe → https://www.youtube.com/user/ecabinetstips?sub_confirmation=1
You can also follow me on:
Facebook→ https://www.facebook.com/ecabinetstipsandtricks
Twitter→ https://twitter.com/eCabinetstips

Don’t forget to like this video if it helps you.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not even understand the title, let alone the body of the post.

George


----------



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In eCabinets you have the ability to assign hardware hole patterns for different types of hardware so they can be drilled at the cnc machine. Like hinges, mounting plates for hinges, drawer slides, drawer slide rear mounting brackets etc. This video shows how to go about creating a hole pattern for drawer slides and how to get the hole pattern onto the drawer and cabinet.


----------

